# Paulding, OH - Bella, F



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Subject: Shepards at Paulding county shelter.


Super sweet female reman Shepard about a year old, really likes children, Knows sit and come. 
She is not fixed, We are calling her Bella.

We are unsure about them around cats since we don't have cats at the shelter. Both get along with
other dogs as well.

Due to our limited space all dogs are subject to being euthinzed at anytime. PLEASE contact
us immediately if your rescue can take these dogs. 

We look forward to hearing from your rescue.

Paulding County Shelter.
419-399-9728

From: Georgia Dyson 
To: [email protected] ; [email protected] 
Sent: Thursday, December 08, 2011 3:41 PM
Subject: German Shepard Rescue


We have taken in 2 Female and one male german shepards recently the females are both pure breeds. One is 8 months old and the other we are not sure of yet because she is shy we are trying to let her warm up to us before we go sticking our hands in her mouth. We are wondering in your organization would be interested in any of them. You can contact the dog wardens office at 419-399-9728. We are a kill shelter and are trying to find a rescue for these dogs. Thank you in advance for any help you can give us.Melissa Rassman
Deputy Dog Warden


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## radkitten (Dec 14, 2011)

I registered just to post about these guys. I called this shelter today to inquire about them and they are still there. So long as my husband is in agreement I believe we are going to make the 3 and a half hour drive out to adopt of of these pups this weekend. I spoke to the Warden and she said the boy and one of the girls were there and that they were good with other dogs. 

I wish I could take all 3, but I already have 3 at home sadly .


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

one by one radkitten, one by one. let us know, and don't be a stranger...welcome to the board!


----------

